
Google to train 2M Indian Android developers - drdoom
https://thestack.com/world/2016/07/11/google-to-train-2-million-indian-android-developers/
======
alansmitheebk
Seems like that would translate into lower salaries and / or less work for
Android developers in the US and Europe...

